# Urban Guards



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am curently working on a Imperial Guard Battleforce i bought recently. This is my 3rd Army, makes a change from Space Marines & Tau.

Just started the infantry and im working on a Camo pattern.

Paints im using :
Undercoat Black
Cloth and Armor - Codex Grey, Fortress Grey, Skull White, Badab Black, Chaos Black
Flesh - Devlan Mud, Tallarn Flesh, Skull White
Weapons - Boltgun Metal, Codex Grey, Chaos Black, Skull White

Undercoated all in Black, Applied a couple of thin layers of the Codex Grey and washed it with the Badab Black. Then added Fortress Grey being careful not to get any in the creases and darker sections on the cloth. I have gone for Black Triangles on the cloth to give it the Urban Camo look.

Black Armor, Helm, Boots and Weapons with Skull White highlighting and Codex/Fortress Grey on the Insignias. Boltgun Metal for all metal work on the weapons.

For the Flesh i applied a layer of Tallarn Flesh, washed Badab Black, the highlighted raised area with 1:1 Tallarn/Skull White being careful not to go over the shaded areas.

Slightly different look for the Sentinal and Tanks.

Undercoat all in Black then applying Codex Grey stripes in a jagged wave with Skull White to highlight the Stripes, Boltgun Metal to highlight all the metal work.

Will post up some pics soon.

Any help on how to make the Camo stand out a bit more would be appreciated.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi and welcm t the foum! It sounds like my colour sheme, I use codex grey, washed with Badab then highlight with Codex grey again. I also use a similar scheme on the armour and weapons, however i do not camo them up. Its a bit difficult to say anything about the camo without seeing a pic although i always thought that catachan green goes well with grey and you could maybe highlight that with a lighter green?


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome & Hi.

Just sorta working on a few techniques atm. Painted some legs with the scheme i described and it doesnt look too bad. Gunna neaten them up and paint the rest then upload a pic of one.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Commisar Reaper, do you by chance have a camera or some way of producing a picture. As Hocky mentioned already, it is hard to give suggestions when we really cant see what it is that we are trying to suggest.

On another note, welcome to the boards and I look forward to seeing some pics of your IG develope.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you DoE.

I do have a camera yes.

As i have said, as soon as i get one painted i will upload it. Hopefully tomorrow will have one ready.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Little update.

Finally got some pics of what im working on, decided to drop the Black Triangles.

View attachment 15642


View attachment 15643


View attachment 15644


View attachment 15645


View attachment 15646


View attachment 15647


I cant do eyes hence why they are blind. Lol. For the Commander i have taken Body, Head, and Weapons from the command squad kit. The other is how my scheme looks on the armor.

Top half of my walker. Please tell me what you think.

The detail looks much better IRL.

Many Thanks Reapz..


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Quick list of what i have and am yet to get.

What i got:
20 Guardsman
Command Squad (Cadian)
Heavy Squad (Cadian)
Sentinel
Leman Russ Executioner
Manticore

To Get:
Catchan Battleforce (20 Jungle Fighters, Command Squad, Heavy Squad, Sentinel)
Castellan Creed
Sergeant Kell
Regimental Advisors
2 Chimera's
Valkyrie
Hellhound
3 Leman Russ
Basilisk
Deathstike

Anything Missing? Lol.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't wait until we got to see that sentinel finished, It looks like it's gonna be some thing special!


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks dude. Gunna try and finish the Sentinel tonight or tomorrow. All my tanks are gunna be painted in the same fashion. 

As i buy more kits i will add and remove.

What i got:
20 Guardsman
Command Squad (Cadian)
Heavy Squad (Cadian)
Sentinel
Leman Russ Executioner
Manticore
Chimera *New*

To Get:
Catchan Battleforce (20 Jungle Fighters, Command Squad, Heavy Squad, Sentinel)
Castellan Creed
Sergeant Kell
Regimental Advisors
Chimera
Valkyrie
Hellhound
3 Leman Russ
Basilisk
Deathstike


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Little update.

Almost finished Sentinel.

View attachment 15652


View attachment 15653


View attachment 15654


Gunna add finishing touches and weapons tonight.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking good! I like the black, white, and gray color scheme. Also, thanks for posting pictures as attachments! Have some rep!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice scheme, I have to say. The only thing I'd pick at is the camo on the sentinel. The big band of grey is too wide I think to act as camo, it looks more like a decoration. You need to keep the pattern smaller to break up the outline.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

good work dude 

one thing though, why are they on grass bases when theve got an urban scheme?


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

@ Jaysen - Thanks.
@ Khorne's Fist - Thanks, gunna slim down the line across the front and see how it looks.
@ Khrone Forever - Thanks, i did originally plain on tradional Guard colours with the greens, and it is the only base coverage i have atm.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

The one they call "Vox" Man.

View attachment 15662


View attachment 15663


More to come. Still cant do eyes. Hence the blindness. Lol.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm liking what you've got going man! Keep it up. Are you going to do Camo?


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I like it mate. eyes aren't that difficult they just need practice - lots of it. I couldn't do them at first and now they are a doddle and its just because i have painted a couple of platoons of guard!!!!
The white highlight is a bit extreme in my opinion though. It stands out too much (although that could be the camera flash), maybe try a codex grey highlight. Also on the sentinel try and darken the boltgun a bit maybe with a little badab black, it looks a little shiny and new on the photo.
Looks good though and i cant wait to see the army as you paint more.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I second what Hocky has said.

Also, go ahead and use some sepia or a deluted devlan mud on the face and hands, it will help with adding definition greatly!

Keep plucking away!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice crisp scheme. I agree with DoE about the skin, but maybe use ogryn flesh wash instead of sepia, as it's more of a fleshy tone. Cosidering the amount of models you will have to paint, the quickest way is probably base coat, heavy wash, highlight with the base coat. Simple but effective. As to the eyes, if you can get the white done neatly, try using a really fine felt tipped pen for the black. Less chance of getting paint on a finsihed face. Works great for me.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

What khornes fist said! I use scorched brown then tallarn flesh leaving the brown in the recesses. Then wash with ogryn flesh. Highlight with tallarn then elf flesh. Then eyes skull White with a dot of chaos black. Once you've done it a few times you'll knock a squad out pretty quick.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm i see where you are all coming from, the white highlight is only looking so bright cause of the camera flash, when you see it IRL it doesnt stand out so much. I did wash the Boltgun with Badab (Again the flash makes it shine more).

Will attempt to do eyes and practice a bit. With the flesh i use Tallarn then heavy wash with Ogryn then Tallarn to finish, did buy a Elf Flesh but looks more yellowish skin colour.

Will upload some more pics soon, i have 1 Heavy weapon team and a squad of 5 Guardsmen with Sarge.

Thanks for the comments so far thought. They are helpful. Keep em coming.

Regards Reapz...


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is my finished Sentinel.

View attachment 15703


Decided not to slim down the strip. When you look at it IRL its not that big, pics dont do it justice. 

1 Heavy Weapons team.

View attachment 15704


Feel free to add comments and advice.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good dude, real crisp pics once you zoom in. they look amazing from the smaller pics,and would probably be that way on the tabletop, but close up I do see abit of blotchyness, nevertheless, excellent job.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks.

Pics always show up the little imperfections. Not really noticeable when you see them IRL. Thanks for the Rep too.

Got load more Guards to do & my tanks. Of course saving tanks for last. Lol.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for criticising, I am not doing it to upset you but I want criticism personally as i learn more than when someone just says it's fine!! The paint looks okay, some of the highlights could be a bit straighter but that will come with practice and I have zoomed in on a photo so in real life that will look fine! However you really need to take the mould lines off the models it makes them look really untidy and it's quick to do too. Like the colour scheme on the sentinel, I think the line across looks fine and in fact I really like the camo colours.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Criticism is what im looking for. I dont take it personally. Will help me improve my models and how they look.

I see what you mean with the highlights. My 1st time attempting proper highlighting so it is very rough atm.

As i practice will slowly get better. Need to get hold of a craft knife to sort the mould lines out, just got the clippers for now.

Thanks for the Rep too.

When i come to do my tanks hopefully i will be able to do a crisp job on the paint work.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

They're not blind! Your entire army just decided to blink at the same time!


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Goes to show how united and timely the Guards are. Lol.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

1 Finished Guard with smooth highlights and EYES. Lol.

View attachment 15728


Sorry about Pic Quality, best i could do.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Commisar Reaper said:


> 1 Finished Guard with smooth highlights and EYES. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 15728
> 
> ...


Those highlights are stellar, very well executed and neet. Adds the 
POW!! effect while looking at them, excellent.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Much better that one well done!! Now let's see another 100 guardsmen!!!


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Here are the 4 others i re-highlighted, including the one i already posted.

View attachment 15738


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Working on maybe doing a Camo for my guards. 

Got an idea of making a template out of a bit of paper, then will use that to transfer it onto my guards.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

My 1st attempt at Camo. Tell me what you think.

View attachment 15843


The flash on my cam doesnt show it properly.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

great work! 

+rep for the eyes 

Rev


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Rev.

Just drybrushed the Black on my Sentinel with Boltgun to add more definition. When i can get a decent Pic i will upload it.

Flash on my cam ruins some details.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks good. Where's the head from?

You really need to get some photos without the flash though.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

The head is from HQ Command Squad Sprue.

View attachment 15857


Without the flash.

View attachment 15858


Sentinel.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

More crisp and glorious models... fighting the urge to drop my near BA and go back to guard, must finish one project! 
Love yout crisp guard, they have a good deal of character.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

That sentinel looks much better now it has been drybrushed - good job. I also really like the white line on the sentinel and it will go well with the white on the camo.
If you feel confident enough try a little scab red on the scar on that geezers face - it will look awesome! Like the camo, the colours go well together, i'd never even thought of blue and grey.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

@ Medic - Thanks, alot more to come when i find time between work to finish some i started.
@ Hocky - Thanks, after drybrushing i looked at the Sentinel and it makes it stand out a bit more than a flat Black colour.

I had Fenrirs Grey lying around and had a look what i could do with it, just put some splodges on the cloth and tried Black stripes to start with, but it didnt really show up so tried the White and it stands out more, so it stuck.

Havent actually got Scab Red, only Blood Red. 

View attachment 15860


Put on a little Blood, a dab of Badab wash, the thin White lines for eyes and a tiny bit of Black with the eyes.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

He is looking bad ass! Great scar well done. I can't tell if it is the light or not but if you ogryn flesh wash his face it will bring out the mouth and cheeks nicely. If you can be bothered drill out the gun barrel, if not fair enough he's only a guardsman after all!! Loving your work!
Tried to +rep you but couldn't sorry! You'll have to wait for it!


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Hocky,

Just the light doesnt bring out a few details.

No probs.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

So far i have.

Completed:
1 Sentinel
1 Autocannon Heavy Crew
2 Guardsman

Unfinished:
5 Guardsman (Just gotta add camo)
1 Special Weapons Guardsman (HQ Squad)

To do:
1 Leman Russ
1 Manticore
1 Chimera
1 Sentinel
13 Guardsman
4 from HQ Command Squad
2 Heavy Crews

View attachment 15894


More to come.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Completed:
1 Sentinel
1 Autocannon Heavy Crew
4 Guardsman

Unfinished:
3 Guardsman (Just gotta add camo)
1 Special Weapons Guardsman (HQ Squad)

To do:
1 Leman Russ
1 Manticore
1 Chimera
1 Sentinel
1 Basilisk *New*
13 Guardsman
4 from HQ Command Squad
2 Heavy Crews

Half of a Complete Squad.

View attachment 15991


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Little update.

Just started my Chimera.

View attachment 16092


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Its all coming along swimmingly. Very impressive camo as always. Your highlights really grab they. + rep for greatness and moving along well with a slow army. 

Such a good motivator to go home and paint some guard.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Medic, thanks for the Rep.

Havent had much time recently with work taking most of it. Slowly doing bits and pieces when i can.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Update on my Chimera.

Body assembled and half painted.

View attachment 16138


View attachment 16139


View attachment 16140


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice work! Love the colours on the chimera. I always wanted to paint stuff black but I found it really difficult to get right so well done, you are pulling it off well. try and get a group shot together when you have a couple more guardsmen and the chimera done. I think that your colour scheme will really look good with a number of models sat together.
Also get yourself a drill and drill out the barrels of the pistol, flamer and especially the autocannon. That will really finish them off and only takes a second...


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Hocky

Need to paint up 2 more Guardsman for a 10 man squad - 7 Men + 1 Sarge & Heavy Squad.

Managed to paint the last stripe to finish of bodywork i have posted. once i finish it off will upload a pic then one with a Squad.

Im not a serious painter/modeller so im not looking too far into drilling out the barrels. 

I agree it would look good though and add finesse to the models.


----------



## Commisar Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Update on my Chimera.

Bodywork is almost finished, few detail touch ups and cover ups to do.

View attachment 959931244


View attachment 959931245


View attachment 959931246


----------

